# Path Finder : remplacer le Finder de Mac OS X



## tehem (25 Mars 2003)

salut,

j'ai installé Path Finder que je trouve vraiment excellent et du coup j'aimerais remplacer le Finder.

dans  la doc de Path Finder je trouve:

1) Launch Apple's Terminal.app, usually located in /Applications/Utilities 
2)Copy and paste the following command:
defaults write com.apple.loginwindow Finder "/Path/To/Path Finder.app"
(Don't forget to change /Path/To to the actual location of Path Finder, make sure there's a space between Path and Finder, and yes, you need the quotes. This all goes on one line, too.) 
3) Quit the Terminal.app, and logout. 


j'ai essayé et effectivement PathFinder se lance au démarrage  de  la session.

mais dans le dock , j'ai placé des répertoire, et lorsque je clique dessus, le Finder se lance (au lieu de l'affichage d'une nouvelle fenetre Path Finder).

et puis j'aimerais aussi que l'icone du Finder disparaisse du doc... ou alors que lorsque je clique dessus ca soit bien Path Finder qui réponde...


quelqu'un a une idée?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mars 2003)

Il me semble qu'on peut faire disparaitre l'icône du Finder du dock dans PathFinder, non ?


----------



## JediMac (1 Avril 2004)

Je viens d'essayer Path Finder qui me semble pas mal du tout.
J'ai demandé à désactiver le Finder via les préf. et ça marche, même si l'icône du Finder reste dans le Dock (ce qui est chiant, parce qu'elle reste active, du coup si on clique dessus par mégarde, le Finder revient et on ne peut l'éteindre à nouveau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Mais un truc vraiment dommage, c'est que j'ai aussi demandé à avoir le bureau Path Finder et cet imbécile disparaît aussi quand on utilise Exposé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ! Donc on a plus accès aux fichiers qui s'y trouvent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Evidemment je pourrai laisser le bureau du Finder, mais dans ce cas il faut le laisser actif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Y'a t'il une solution à ce méli-mélo ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2006)

Où peut on télécharger la version de démo de Path Finder?


----------



## Guillaume S (16 Juillet 2006)

zouzou3424 a dit:
			
		

> Où peut on télécharger la version de démo de Path Finder?


Soit tu utilises ton ou tes moteurs de recherche généralistes préférés, soit un moteur spécialisé dans les logiciels Mac:
Versiontracker
macupdate
Un site voué aux logiciels en français: frtracker


----------



## maquereaux (26 Juillet 2009)

There's 24 hours left to get Path Finder for $24 http://www.maczot.com/


----------



## gaihdriah (11 Décembre 2009)

salut

cette discussion etant lié a pathfinder, je me permet de la réactiver. j'espere a voir une réponse ^^

j'ai installé pathfinder et tout et tout. pour tester en fait. ùmais je le trouve trop lourd et ca me gave

donc quand je l'ai suprimé, j'arrive plus a faire les liens avce safari et le finder (recherche direct depuis la fenetre téléchargement)

il me met un message d'erreur. bref plus moyen de faire du finder mon navigateur d'origine. si quelqu'un a une solution...

merci


----------



## arnesto (7 Août 2011)

bnjr
voila jais suive les etape pour remplacer le finder par le Path Finder
et ca marche pas voila la commende que je utiliser et si elle ya une réponse SVP
defaults write com.apple.loginwindow Finder "/Applications/To/Path Finder.app"

et merci



----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
On va profiter de cette remontée pour faire un peu de rangement. Puisqu'il est ici question de personnalisation du Mac via remplacement du Finder par Path Finder, on déménage vers "Customisation".


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2011)

Tu peux lire la FAQ de Path Finder, ou poser la question sur leur Forum ici : http://www.cocoatech.com/


----------



## arnaudtr (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
est ce que quelqu'un peu me dire comment remplacer le finder par Path finder je suis sur Lion
Merci


----------

